# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Διακοπτης μπουτόν 6 επαφών απο ηλεκτρικό φρεζάκι .

## puntix

Εχω αγοράσει ενα ηλεκτρικό φρεζάκι για τον κήπο και εχει απο αυτούς τους διακόπτες που πατάς το κουμπί πρωτα και μετά πιέζεις προς τα μέσα τον μοχλό αλλα δεν κάνει καλή επαφή στο μπουτόν μεσα με αποτπέλεσμα να σβήνει, ξεβίδωσα το καπάκι και εχει ενα μπουτόν 6 επαφών , θελώ να το αντικαταστίσω με ενα απλό διακόπτη 6 επαφών χωρίς ασφάλια μπορεί να με βοηθίσει καποιος με την συνδεσμολογία και τι τύπου διακόπτη θα πρεπει να αγορασω άλλα και πως πρεπει να μετρήσω με το πολυμετρο ?

----------

